# Free Kibble.com



## Crazy4Gold (Mar 11, 2007)

Someone sent this link to me to help feed dogs/cats in shelters.I thought it was worth passing along.If it has already been posted somewhere, forgive me.Doesn't cost anyone anything but a couple of minutes a day but can help numerous dogs and cats...plus we all might just learn a thing or two.

About freekibble.com

"Every dog deserves a decent dinner!"
Mimi Ausland, a 12 year old girl from Bend, Oregon, wanted to help feed the hungry animals at her local animal shelter. “There are 10’s of thousands of dogs and cats in animal shelters across the country, all needing to be fed a good meal.” Say hello to freekibble.com and freekibblekat.com!

Freekibble.com's primary mission is to provide good, healthy food to dogs and cats to those shelters who are working so hard to see that none of them go hungry - they need our help. In addition to providing free kibble to the Humane Society of Central Oregon, we've added 13 new shelters to the program (from Oregon to Florida!) and plan to expand the program to many more! Thanks to everyone for supporting freekibble by playing the trivia game - every piece of kibble counts! 

We're very happy to say that we're partnering with our Founding Sponsor Castor & Pollux, as well asCanidae Dog Food to feed these hungry dogs and cats a very high quality, all natural kibble - a very decent dinner! Thank you Castor & Pollux and Canidae Dog Food! 

We also want to make it easy and fun for you to help provide free kibble by playing Bow-Wow Trivia - and we hope you learn a few interesting things about dogs and cats along the way. Thanks and enjoy! 
173,416,890 pieces of kibble donated since April 1, 2008

Who receives the free kibble? 
Mimi Launched freekibble on April 01, 2008. On May 14, she delivered her first round (April’s donations - see video) of kibble to the Humane Society of Central Oregon: 240 lbs. and enough to feed 456 dogs for one day! Since then and as of October 21, 2009, freekibble and freekibblekat, have raised over 238,000 lbs. (119 tons!!!) of kibble. 

Freekibble now has 13 shelters across the country on a monthly program (see list). 

How can I help donate more free kibble? 
Spread the word! The more people that play Bow Wow Trivia, the more kibble we can donate. So, the more people you share freekibble.com with, the more food for the dogs. Email friends, family, office mates... spread the kibble word and play every day! 

If I miss a day, will it mess up my donations for the next time? 
No, every day you answer the Bow Wow Trivia question (right or wrong), we will donate 10 pieces of kibble. However, the more consistent you are, the more kibble we can donate. To make it easier to remember, you can make freekibble.com your home page! 

Why 10 pieces of free kibble per answer? 
After lots of thought and calculations, this is the amount of high quality kibble we can guaranty supplying based on our current level of sponsor support. If we’re able to generate additional sponsorship for more kibble, we’ll increase this amount. 10 pieces is also an easy # to track... 

Who pays for the donated kibble? 
We're very happy to say that we're partnering with our Founding Sponsor Castor & Pollux, as well asCanidae Dog Food to feed these hungry dogs and cats a very high quality, all natural kibble - a very decent dinner! Thank you Castor & Pollux and Canidae Dog Food! 

Does free kibble make money from this? 
Nope. It’s for the dogs, not for profit. 

Why only one trivia question per day? 
We want to keep it fresh and interesting - and we want you to come back and play Bow Wow Trivia often... even every day. Also, we don’t want to get people in trouble at their work for playing Bow Wow Trivia all day long... 

Does playing Bow Wow Trivia help me in other ways? 
Yes, aside from helping to feed hungry dogs, you’ll learn a lot of fun and interesting things about cats along the way. 

Are there banners I can use to link to freekibble.com? 
Yes, you can click here for a freekibble.com banner. 

Who distributes the donated kibble? 
At the end of each month, Mimi will personally deliver all the free kibble to the HSCO. We will be working with Castor and Pollux to distribute the kibble to all the other animal shelters we plan on assisting. 

Will the kibble I donate make a difference? 
Yes, yes, yes. Every time you play it makes a difference. Animal shelters are in need of all the help they can get from their communities and supplying good, healthy dog food is hugely beneficial. Every 10 pieces of kibble counts! 

http://freekibble.com/

Click for a daily email reminder: http://www.freekibble.com/default.asp?a=2512

To have donations sent to shelter cats: http://www.freekibblekat.com/


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

We are very proud of Mimi here in Bend, OR. She has a golden too!

Jim


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I think it's great. I just signed up for my daily reminder. Thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Just signed up for a daily reminder too!!  What a great cause.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Everyone*

Everyone:

Please everyone sign up for the daily reminder, because the animals really need the food.

I signed up quite awhile ago!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is a great idea! I got the question wrong though. I'll still play everyday, just goes to show, I don't know everything!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting! This is a great idea.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I get a reminder every morning and I learn something every day.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Link to sign-up to feed shelter animals daily for free*

HERE'S A LINK TO SIGN-UP TO FEED SHELTER ANIMALS DAILY FOR FREE


http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/subscribe.faces?siteId=3&subscribeTo=reminder service


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I absolutely love FREEKIBBLE.COM-I visit it daily and play the Trivia game, have been doing so since it started. I think the young girl who started this website is AWESOME!

I also click daily on the Animal Rescue site, the Breast Cancer link and the others too.

Just takes a few minutes of your time each day to give back to help others.


----------

